# Potato Bombs



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

After last nights dinner, proceeded to sit down and watch Carnival Eats. This is not a good idea, lol. Had to try these. If I were not in a rush, they probably would have been the bomb. I am going to get a core tool and do these again when I am not trying to rush the potatoes to get done, lol

Still damn good, just a tad crunchy potato!

Baked the taters for 30 min while I prepped the stuffing. Coooked the sausage, chopped jalapeño, and pulled them to cool for a few. Stuffed wrapped in bacon and smoked for a bit. 1.5hr probably about right, 45 min not enough, lol

Had a few oysters son gave me so baked them too!

































































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang it Jaster! Those look like awesome.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

one of these days, imma post something that will make you hungry like you do me. just wait.
jack


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Share that recipe by the way. I cant find anything on the internet that looks as good as those!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> Share that recipe by the way. I cant find anything on the internet that looks as good as those!


1lb bacon, 2 slices per potato 
12oz meat( sausage)
1 8oz shreeded cheese
1 jalapeño 
Seasoning
7 or 8 potatos

Wash potatoes, toss in the oven, or a smoker at about 350 for 20-30 minutes, pull let cool 10 min

I used andouille sausage, cut the casing off, recipe I saw used something else. Mashed/crumbled like ground beef, fried it up, Put on a paper towel to absorb some of the grease. Chopped a jalapeño, some shreded chese, after the sausage cools, mix it all together.

Core the potatoes, stuff em, wrap in bacon, thinner will work better, shake some seasoning on em, ( AP seasoning)smoke for 1.5 hrs at about 350. , pull let em rest, add sourcream!

I will call you tomorrow, need to get with ya for tickets!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Man, makes me hungry and I just ate.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i made about 4 lbs of deer boudin a few weeks ago, not knowing how i'd use it. i'll use about 1/2 lb of it on these. thanks.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

smooth move said:


> i made about 4 lbs of deer boudin a few weeks ago, not knowing how i'd use it. i'll use about 1/2 lb of it on these. thanks.


I saw venison boudin biscuits on mossy oak channel! Thank you for making some venison boudin, how does it taste compared to pork boudin


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

looks amazing!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Love your potato corer LOL


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Love your potato corer LOL


I don't recomend this, unless you are very comfortable with your hand tools. If that paddle bit pops through..... I bet it hurts, lol

Side note, if you make too much filling, dont throw it away!!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

smooth move said:


> i made about 4 lbs of deer boudin a few weeks ago, not knowing how i'd use it. i'll use about 1/2 lb of it on these. thanks.


do you use the deer liver in your boudin? i have a friend that always wants the liver, heart, and kidneys to make stew.
jack


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

jack2 said:


> do you use the deer liver in your boudin? i have a friend that always wants the liver, heart, and kidneys to make stew.
> jack


i used calf liver. would have used deer liver, but had none, but deer season starts for us in 2 weeks. venison makes great boudin. wouldn't hurt to add some pork butt though.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

smooth move said:


> i used calf liver. would have used deer liver, but had none, but deer season starts for us in 2 weeks. venison makes great boudin. wouldn't hurt to add some pork butt though.


yep, i do use the fattyest pork i can find and mix it half/half with deer. i usually get pork trimmings for 88cent/lb. 
liver is a toss up from maybe chicken, calf, and if i'm lucky, somebody will give me some pork liver.
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> one of these days, imma post something that will make you hungry like you do me. just wait.
> jack


A picture of beanie weinies and a stack of Ritz crackers won't work, jack...lol.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kingfish501 said:


> A picture of beanie weinies and a stack of Ritz crackers won't work, jack...lol.


ha-ha-ha, king, have you ever heard of payback. i'll get you for this, my pretty. lol.
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> ha-ha-ha, king, have you ever heard of payback. i'll get you for this, my pretty. lol.
> jack


Rut roh...I'm in trouble now. Coobie Dooooooo!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> A picture of beanie weinies and a stack of Ritz crackers won't work, jack...lol.


Change it up to some Saltines and Vienna Sausages and we're a go!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

appreciate the post! Inspired me to do something different as a side tonight.
Im using some Axis sausage I shot last year. Made them without the jalapeños since my boys don’t like slot of heat. I think I’m going to make some next time with cream cheese, cheddar, sausage, and jalapeños with a splash of some BBQ seasoning.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Finished product. They were absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Look a shit ton better than mine, lol!

Damn good looking grub

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

